# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  भारत में इन्टरनेट कनेक्शन की पूरी जानकारी

## Devil khan

* दोस्तों इस सूत्र  में हम लोग सभी इन्टरनेट  कनेक्शन और service providers के बारे में बात करेंगे और नयी नयी  जानकारियों का आदान प्रदान करेंगे. आजकल इन्टरनेट कनेक्शन हमारे जीवन का  महत्वपूर्ण हिस्सा बन गया है, इसके बिना लाइफ की अब कल्पना करना भी असंभव  है, तो फिर दोस्तों आइये बात करते हैं अपने अपने इन्टरनेट कनेक्शन के बारे  में, कौन है अच्छा, कौन है बुरा, कौन है किफायती, किसकी स्पीड सबसे तेज.. आदि बहुत सी बातें.. 

धन्यवाद.*

----------


## Devil khan

*मोबाइल से इन्टरनेट कैसे करें?* 

आजकल बाजार में कई फोन आये हैं, जिनके द्वारा आप अपने  कंप्यूटर पर भी इन्टरनेट कर सकते हैं. आपकी आवश्यकता के अनुसार मोबाइल  बाज़ार में कई मॉडल उपलब्ध हैं, जिनसे आप चुनाव कर सकते हैं.

उदाहरण के तौर पे, आप नोकीया का माध्यम वर्गीय कोई भी सेट ले सकते हैं,  जैसे 3110c. या आप चाहें तो नोकीया का 2600c ले सकते हैं, यानी की आवश्यकता  के अनुसार आपको हैंडसेट मिल जायेंगे.

सबसे पहले आपको अपने कंप्यूटर से अपने मोबाइल के संपर्क सूत्र को स्थापित  करना है. यह एक ड्राइवर कहलाता है और इसे कंप्यूटर में इंस्टाल किया जाता  है. इसको इंस्टाल करने के बाद ही आपका कंप्यूटर तार द्वारा मोबाइल से  संपर्क बनाये जाने पर जानकारी का आदान प्रदान कर सकता है.

यह ड्राईवर पीसी सूट कहे जाने वाले एक सॉफ्टवेर प्रोग्राम का हिस्सा होता  है, जो किए आपके फोन कंपनी द्वारा दिया जाता है. अगर आपको यह नहीं मिला है,  तो आप कंपनी की वेबसाइट से उक्त सॉफ्टवेर को लोड कर सकते हैं.


सॉफ्टवेर की पहचान करने के बाद, आप उसे कंप्यूटर पर इंस्टाल करें. इसके बाद  पीसी सूट आपसे नया फोन कंप्यूटर पर लगाने को कहेगा. आप विकल्प में Next पर  क्लिक करें, इसके बाद आपको फोन को तार या ब्लूटूथ के माध्यम से जोड़ने का  प्रश्न किया जायेगा. आप अपने फोन तथा अपने हिसाब से उक्त आप्शन को क्लिक  करें. सॉफ्टवेर आपका फोन जांचे इसके लिए अब अपना फोन कंप्यूटर पर यूएसबी  तार के माध्यम से या फिर ब्लूटूथ के माध्यम से जोड़दें.

आप देखेंगे की किस प्रकार आपके कंप्यूटर पर सारे ड्राईवर एक के बाद एक  इंस्टाल हो रहे हैं. आप मोडेम भी इंस्टाल होते हुए देख सकेंगे, और अंततः  आपका फोन पूर्ण रूप से इंस्टाल हो जायेगा.जिसकी पुष्टि स्वयं आपका कंप्यूटर  करदेगा.

अब आप मोबाइल फोन को किसी स्थान पर रखकर इन्टरनेट की सुविधा लेने के लिए  तैयार हो जायें. आप इन्टरनेट या दुनिया के आकार जैसे बने एक चित्र पर क्लिक  करें, यह इन्टरनेट से जुड़ने का माध्यम आप्शन है. इन्टरनेट से जुड़ने से  पहले आपको इन्टरनेट की सेटिंग्स दर्ज करानी आवश्यक हैं.

आप configuration में क्लिक करें, जहां से आपको इन्टरनेट सेटिंग्स की एक  विशाल श्रेणी दिखेगी. बस आप अपने मोबाइल सर्विस ऑपरेटर का चुनाव करके ओके  करें., और आपका इन्टरनेट तैयार है.

लेकिन इन्टरनेट की दुनिया में "विचरने" से पहले आप यह जान लीजिए, की फोन  द्वारा इन्टरनेट साधारणतः काफी महंगा होता है. इसको सस्ता करने के लिए आपको  अपने कस्टमर केयर से वार्तालाप करनी चाहिए. और एक "अच्छे प्लान" के  निर्धारण के पश्चात आप इन्टरनेट सर्फ़ करें.

फोन से इन्टरनेट काफी हलकी गति से होता है. यह गति आपके नेटवर्क प्रोवाइडर  पर निश्चित है. आपके सिम कंपनी और आपके मोबाइल दोनों का संचार माध्यम edge  या 3G होना चाहिए.

आपके कंप्यूटर पर हल्का ब्राउसर जैसे फायरफोक्स या गूगल क्रोम होने चाहिए.  अगर आप उपरोक्त विधि से इन्टरनेट नहीं कर पाते हैं, तो आप अपने कस्टमर केयर  से संपर्क करें..
एक अन्य विधि के तहत आप फोन से सिम निकालकर कुछ देर बाहर रख कर पुनः चलाने का प्रयास करें.

----------


## Devil khan

एयरटेल का gprs कनेक्शन काफी सस्ता और मोबाइल users के लिए काफी उपयोगी है.  monthly चार्ज ९८ रुपीस है आप २ gb तक इन्टरनेट इस्तेमाल कर सकते है जो की  मोबाइल ग्राहकों के लिए काफी है. 

इस service को enable करने के लिए 

SMS “MO” (Withot Quotes) to 2567 [Toll Free]. 

कुछ ही मिनटों में आप मोबाइल ऑफिस settings sms द्वारा प्राप्त कर लेंगे. 

“Airtel Live” 
“Airtel GPRS” [Mobile office]
“Airtel MMS” 

आपको इनको अपने मोबाइल में save करना होगा. 

फिर gprs  activate  करने के लिए 
* 
अपने मोबाइल फ़ोन से *567#  dial  करे*

----------


## Devil khan

एयरसेल main 98   रुपया मेँ कम से कम  3  gb  या कुछ जगह  जैसे बिहार मेँ अनलिमिटेट हैँ बस आपको मैसेज टाईप करना हैँ  pi  उसके बाद  आपको  121  पर मैसेज करेँ या फिर आप all लिख कर  121  मेँ भेज देँ बस हो  गया

----------


## Devil khan

टाटा डोकोमो का  इन्टरनेट इस्तेमाल करने के लिए 
अपने मोबाइल के wright msg में जाकर
INTERNET टाइप करें और उसे 52270 पर भेज दें
आपको कुछ समय पश्चात एक इंटरनेट सेटिंग सन्देश प्राप्त होगा जो आपसे कोड मांगेगा
0000 कोड डालने के बाद सेटिंग सेव हो जाएगी कर लें
अब आप अपने  मोबाइल स्वीच ऑफ करके स्वीच on कर लें
आप का मोबाइल इन्टरनेट इस्तेमाल  करने के लिए तैयार है

----------


## Devil khan

* नेट सेटर के लिए विभिन्न विभिन्न नेटवर्कों के लिए प्रोफाईल मेनेजमेंट के लिए सेटिंग





*profile managment सेटिंग
बीएसएनएल के लिए
new profile slecet करें
 static पर क्लिक करें
APN में BSNLNET टाइप करें
access number  पर *99 # डालकर save करें
default सेलेक्ट करें 
फिर ok करें
अब आप  connect करें

----------


## Devil khan

profile managment सेटिंग
टाटा डोकोमो  के लिए
new profile slecet करें
 static पर क्लिक करें
APN में tata.docomo.internet टाइप करें
access number  पर *99 # डालकर save करें  default सेलेक्ट करें 
फिर ok करें
अब आप  connect करें

----------


## Devil khan

profile managment सेटिंग
airtel के लिए
new profile slecet करें
 static पर क्लिक करें
APN में airtelgprs.com टाइप करें
access number  पर *99 # डालकर save करें  default सेलेक्ट करें 
फिर ok करें
अब आप  connect करें


**99# की जगह अब *99*1# या *99***1# भी दे सकते है और प्रोफाइल नाम में आपको Airtel या MobileOffice दे !*

----------


## Devil khan

profile managment सेटिंग
IDEA के लिए
new profile slecet करें
 static पर क्लिक करें
APN में internet टाइप करें
access number  पर *99 # डालकर save करें  default सेलेक्ट करें 
फिर ok करें
अब आप  connect करें

----------


## Nisha.Patel

उत्साहवर्धक ये भी बता दो की नेट की स्पीड बढ़ने के लिए क्या करना होगा

----------


## Devil khan

आप नेट कैसे इस्तेमाल करती है ?????????

----------


## Nisha.Patel

बीएसएनएल ब्रॉडबैंड

----------


## long

> उत्साहवर्धक ये भी बता दो की नेट की स्पीड बढ़ने के लिए क्या करना होगा


*select high speed tarrif*

----------


## Devil khan

सबसे अच्छी स्पीड के लिए आप रिलाइंस का ब्रोडबेंड + इस्तेमाल करें ये cdma tecnology par है इसलिए आप इसमैं सिम नहीं लगा सकते पर इसकी स्पीड वाकई सबसे शानदार है पर ये काफी महंगी है .....इसका १ गी बी  का पैक ३०० रुपए का है ......और डाउनलोड स्पीड २०० कब से भी जयादा चलती है रात मैं करीब २५० के आस पास पहूँच जाता है
गुरुजी की जानकारी के अनुसार :
बी एस एन एल का 500 रुपए प्रति महीना शायद उसका नाम होम कोम्बो 500 है। सबसे अच्छा है  ! ऐसा मैंने सुना है कि 400 केबी तक की स्पीड मिलती है।

----------


## Devil khan

1.Open your Network and Sharing center.
2.Click on Local Connection.
3.Click on Properties.
4.Then Double click Internet Protocol Version 4.
5.Change Obtain DNS Server Automatically to Use Following DNS Server.
6.Type in Preferred DNS Server = 208.67.222.222 (OR YOU CAN USE GOOGLE'S DNS TOO its 8.8.8.8)
7.Type in Alternate DNS Server = 208.67.220.220(for google its 6.6.8.8)
8.Clcik OK, then OK, then Close everything until Desktop Appears.
9.Restart your PC/Laptop and see the difference.
Then,

1. Go To Run
2. Type system.ini
3. Copy and Paste (Delete Everything)
--------------------------------------
page buffer=100000kbps load=100000kbps
Download=100000kbps save=100000kbps
back=100000kb
--------------------------------------
4. Then Save

Also works for VIsta 
Just type system.ini in the search box

Run notepad as administrator 

Goin forward---

I Would RecommenD Installing the following softwares:-
1.)If Your using wifi then use TCP OPTIMIZER 

Here is link to TCPoptimizer-
http://adf.ly/aJrg

2.)You Can even use Getfullspeed If u think it works..:/

3.) Use IDM...im damn sure u guys would use it 

4.) Use RAMRUSH its a pretty cool software which optimizes ur ram and interent speed 

5.) LasT BUt not the least download AUTOBAHN  ...its a small software  that runs in the background...and reduces time to buffer video and  internet speed

----------


## Devil khan

*स्पीड कैसे फास्ट करें .....*


*Start > RUN



*



*In "Group Policy"
In Computer Configuration > Administrative Templates > Network Qos Packet Schedular
Limit Reserval Bandwidth*







*Change 20 To 0
Then Click On Apply > Ok
Then Close The Window

*




The Windows Uses 20% Of Badwith
Now Windows Can Use Unlimited

----------


## bhavna singh

विडियोकॉन नेट कनेक्शन के लिए प्रोफाइल मैनजमेँट सेटिँग बता दीजिए ? 
उत्तर जल्दी दिजिएगा

----------


## Munneraja

ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र

----------


## Devil khan

माफ़ कीजियेगा भावना जी हमारे तरफ विडियोकॉन की सर्विस अभी सुरु नहीं हुयी उत्तर प्रदेश मैं ....इस कारण मुझे इसके बारे मैं पता नहीं .....माफ कीजियेगा

----------


## Devil khan

new profile slecet करें
 static पर क्लिक करें
APN में ........... टाइप करें
access number  पर .......... डालकर save करें
default सेलेक्ट करें 
फिर ok करें
अब आप  connect करें



आप अपने कस्टमर केअर से APN नाम पूछ कर APN की जगह टाइप कर दे 
और access number पूछ कर access number की जगह टाइप कर दे बाकी सब कुछ हर नेटवर्क की बाकी सेटिंग एक जसी होती है .....उम्मीद करता हो  आप को इस जानकारी से मदद मिलेगी

----------


## miss.dabangg

बहुत ही बदिया सूत्र है आपका ! रेपुतातिओं स्वीकार करें ! 
*मैं बीएसएनएल ब्रॉडबैंड का < ७५० + > वाला कोनेकसहन  चलता हूँ और मोदम सिएमेंस का c२११० है क्या  इसकी  भी स्पीड और  जयादा  हो सकती है, और विंडो एक्सपी  है !*

----------


## Devil khan

> बहुत ही बदिया सूत्र है आपका ! रेपुतातिओं स्वीकार करें ! 
> *मैं बीएसएनएल ब्रॉडबैंड का < ७५० + > वाला कोनेकसहन  चलता हूँ और मोदम सिएमेंस का c२११० है क्या  इसकी  भी स्पीड और  जयादा  हो सकती है, और विंडो एक्सपी  है !*





मित्र मैं भी आप वाला प्लान ही इस्तेमाल करता हूँ ..........आपको पिछले पेज पर नेट की स्पीड तेज करने के लिए ट्रिक दी गयी है आप उसे इस्तेमाल करें और बताईये.....सूत्र पर आने के लिए सुक्रिया

----------


## fullmoon

*खान भाई,

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है आपका.

क्या micromax 3G usb मोडेम (बीएसएनएल सिम)की स्पीड बढाने का भी कोई तरीका है?*

----------


## Devil khan

> *खान भाई,
> 
> बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है आपका.
> 
> क्या micromax 3G usb मोडेम (बीएसएनएल सिम)की स्पीड बढाने का भी कोई तरीका है?*



मित्र फुल्ल्मून जी आपका मेरे सूत्र पर हार्दिक स्वागत है ....आपको यंह देख कर मुझे बहुत प्रसनता हुयी .....


प्रिय फूल मून जी 

 पिछले पेज पर नेट की स्पीड तेज करने के लिए ट्रिक दी गयी है आप उसे इस्तेमाल करें और बताईये
ये त्तरीक आपकी नेट स्पीड बाधा देगा चाहे आप मोबाइल सिम से नेट चलाए या ब्रोडबेंड या वायरलेस असल मैं ये तरीका आपके सिस्टम के नेट configretion को तेज कर देता है .....आपका इस सूत्र पर पधारने का एक बार फ्हिर सुक्रिया ....धन्यवाद

----------


## Rajeev

*खान जी मैं 2G  सिम नोकिया ६६३० इस्तमाल करता हु मैंने जिससे सिम लिया था  उसने 3G लेकर २ रुपए का रिचार्ज करके 3G  को 2G  में बदल दिया
 2G की फुल स्पीड यानि 14kbps मिल रही है इसकी और स्पीड बढाने का कोई तरीका है तो बताये ?
 धन्यवाद
*

----------


## Devil khan

> *खान भाई,
> 
> बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है आपका.
> 
> क्या micromax 3G usb मोडेम (बीएसएनएल सिम)की स्पीड बढाने का भी कोई तरीका है?*



आपके बी एस एन एल सिम की स्पीड तेज करने का एक और तरीका है आप एक ३ गी सिम खरीद कर उसे १ रुपये से रेचार्ग कर ले वो २गी मैं कन्वर्ट हो जाएगा ..इससे फायदा ये होगा की आपका तेर्रिफ तो २गी का होगा पर ३ गी सिम की वजह से आप के नेट की स्पीड ३गी और २गी के बीच का हो जाएगा मतलब आपकी स्पीड २गी से जायद और ३गि से थोड़ी कम होगी ...मैंने ये तरीका खुद आजमाया है .............

----------


## Devil khan

> *खान जी मैं 2G  सिम नोकिया ६६३० इस्तमाल करता हु मैंने जिससे सिम लिया था  उसने 3G लेकर २ रुपए का रिचार्ज करके 3G  को 2G  में बदल दिया
>  2G की फुल स्पीड यानि 14kbps मिल रही है इसकी और स्पीड बढाने का कोई तरीका है तो बताये ?
>  धन्यवाद
> *




पिछले पेज पर नेट की स्पीड तेज करने के लिए ट्रिक दी गयी है आप उसे इस्तेमाल करें और बताईये
ये त्तरीक आपकी नेट स्पीड बाधा देगा चाहे आप मोबाइल सिम से नेट चलाए या  ब्रोडबेंड या वायरलेस असल मैं ये तरीका आपके सिस्टम के नेट configretion को  तेज कर देता है

----------


## fullmoon

> मित्र फुल्ल्मून जी आपका मेरे सूत्र पर हार्दिक स्वागत है ....आपको यंह देख कर मुझे बहुत प्रसनता हुयी .....
> 
> 
> प्रिय फूल मून जी 
> 
>  पिछले पेज पर नेट की स्पीड तेज करने के लिए ट्रिक दी गयी है आप उसे इस्तेमाल करें और बताईये
> ये त्तरीक आपकी नेट स्पीड बाधा देगा चाहे आप मोबाइल सिम से नेट चलाए या ब्रोडबेंड या वायरलेस असल मैं ये तरीका आपके सिस्टम के नेट configretion को तेज कर देता है .....आपका इस सूत्र पर पधारने का एक बार फ्हिर सुक्रिया ....धन्यवाद


*खान भाई  ,

आपके पिछले पेज वाला तरीका तो हो नहीं रहा क्योकि  
Network Qos Packet Schedular
Limit Reserval Bandwidth 
का आप्शन ही मेरी SETTING में नहीं है.

हाँ, आपका १ RS . RECHARGE वाला फ़ॉर्मूला आजमा कर देखता हूँ.
धन्यवाद*

----------


## Devil khan

mitr aap pravishthi *no.16*  wala tareeka try kar kar dekhe

----------


## Devil khan

मैं अपने तकनिकी जानकार दोस्तों से गुजारिश करुंगा की वो यंह आकर मेरी मदद करे क्योंकि अगर कुछ लोग अपनी जानकारी देंगे तो हामारे मित्रों को फायदा होगा ....क्योंकि काफी चीजों की जानकारी मुझे भी नहीं है .................आप सब से सह्यूग की गुजारिश है ....धन्यवाद

----------


## Devil khan

> *खान भाई  ,
> 
> आपके पिछले पेज वाला तरीका तो हो नहीं रहा क्योकि  
> Network Qos Packet Schedular
> Limit Reserval Bandwidth 
> का आप्शन ही मेरी SETTING में नहीं है.
> 
> हाँ, आपका १ RS . RECHARGE वाला फ़ॉर्मूला आजमा कर देखता हूँ.
> धन्यवाद*



mitr aap pravishthi *no.16*  wala tareeka try kar kar dekhe

----------


## diliprai

*घोस्ट रीडर जी ये सूत्र तो बहुत अच्छा है 
मैं बीएसएनएल ब्रॉडबैंड १३५० वाली पैक उसे करता हु  इससे हैक करके स्पीड भाडा सकते है की नहीं , अभी मेरी स्पीड १.५ म्बपस है*

----------


## Devil khan

> *घोस्ट रीडर जी ये सूत्र तो बहुत अच्छा है 
> मैं बीएसएनएल ब्रॉडबैंड १३५० वाली पैक उसे करता हु  इससे हैक करके स्पीड भाडा सकते है की नहीं , अभी मेरी स्पीड १.५ म्बपस है*





 पिछले पेज पर नेट की स्पीड तेज करने के लिए ट्रिक दी गयी है आप उसे इस्तेमाल करें और बताईये
ये त्तरीक आपकी नेट स्पीड बाधा देगा चाहे आप मोबाइल सिम से नेट चलाए या  ब्रोडबेंड या वायरलेस असल मैं ये तरीका आपके सिस्टम के नेट configretion को  तेज कर देता है ....

----------


## rex90

good info

----------


## Dark Rider

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है reputation  स्वीकार करे 

 सूत्र को स्थिरता दे और लोगो की isp {internet service provider } की समस्याओ को हल करते रहे उम्मीद करूँगा सूत्र युही चलता रहेगा

----------


## draculla

> सबसे अच्छी स्पीड के लिए आप रिलाइंस का ब्रोडबेंड + इस्तेमाल करें ये cdma tecnology par है इसलिए आप इसमैं सिम नहीं लगा सकते पर इसकी स्पीड वाकई सबसे शानदार है पर ये काफी महंगी है .....इसका १ गी बी  का पैक ३०० रुपए का है ......और डाउनलोड स्पीड २०० कब से भी जयादा चलती है रात मैं करीब २५० के आस पास पहूँच जाता है
> गुरुजी की जानकारी के अनुसार :
> बी एस एन एल का 500 रुपए प्रति महीना शायद उसका नाम होम कोम्बो 500 है। सबसे अच्छा है  ! ऐसा मैंने सुना है कि 400 केबी तक की स्पीड मिलती है।


*हाँ मैं भी यही इस्तेमाल करता हूँ/
यदि मैं सुबह ४:०० जागता हूँ तो एक ८:०० तब में कम से कम दो मूवी डाउनलोड कर लेता हूँ/
लेकिन ये सब तोर्रेंट पर होता है/*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *हाँ मैं भी यही इस्तेमाल करता हूँ/
> यदि मैं सुबह ४:०० जागता हूँ तो एक ८:०० तब में कम से कम दो मूवी डाउनलोड कर लेता हूँ/
> लेकिन ये सब तोर्रेंट पर होता है/*


ड्रेकुला जी में आपकी बात से सहमत हू लेकिन आपको पता है की तोर्रेंट बहुत कम स्पीड देता है और तोर्रेंट में सबसे ज्यादा वाइरस आने का खतरा रहता है

direct लिंक्स  काम लिया करे जैसे mega upload या  media fire ये शानदार  स्पीड भी देती है और आसानी से रिज्यूमे भी हो जाती है 

मई दिनभर में 4 से 6 GB data डाउनलोड करता हू जो सारा बगैर टोरेंट के होता है

----------


## draculla

> ड्रेकुला जी में आपकी बात से सहमत हू लेकिन आपको पता है की तोर्रेंट बहुत कम स्पीड देता है और तोर्रेंट में सबसे ज्यादा वाइरस आने का खतरा रहता है
> 
> direct लिंक्स  काम लिया करे जैसे mega upload या  media fire ये शानदार  स्पीड भी देती है और आसानी से रिज्यूमे भी हो जाती है 
> 
> मई दिनभर में 4 से 6 GB data डाउनलोड करता हू जो सारा बगैर टोरेंट के होता है


*
जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र आगे से ध्यान रखूँगा/*

----------


## draculla

> पिछले पेज पर नेट की स्पीड तेज करने के लिए ट्रिक दी गयी है आप उसे इस्तेमाल करें और बताईये
> ये त्तरीक आपकी नेट स्पीड बाधा देगा चाहे आप मोबाइल सिम से नेट चलाए या  ब्रोडबेंड या वायरलेस असल मैं ये तरीका आपके सिस्टम के नेट configretion को  तेज कर देता है ....


*खान भाई आप फिर से आये इसके लिए शुक्रिया/
आपने बहुत ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र बनाया है/
धन्यवाद 
*

----------


## miss sexon

बहुत अच्छी trick बताई है इंटरनेट फास्ट करने के लिए 
ये बताइये की ये कितना प्रतिशत बढ़ता है
क्योकि मेरा बहुत ज्यादा अंतर नहीं आया लेकिन हाँ कुछ फास्ट जरुर हुआ है 
मै बीएसएनएल का डाटा कार्ड इस्तेमाल करती हूँ.उसमे 2g सिम डालकर.हालांकि मोडेम 3g है.उसे मैंने utms मोड पर कर रखा है

----------


## hot gujju

बहुत ही लाभदायक जानकारी दी है आपने इस जानकारी के लिए आपको मेरा प्यार भरा धन्यवाद |

----------


## badboy123455

> *खान भाई,
> 
> बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है आपका.
> 
> क्या micromax 3G usb मोडेम (बीएसएनएल सिम)की स्पीड बढाने का भी कोई तरीका है?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 फुलमून जी मेरे पास भी micromax 3G usb मोडेम (बीएसएनएल सिम) ही हे लेकिन इसकी स्पीड भी बहुत कम आ रही हे लेकिन मेंने एक सेटेलाइट कनेक्शन के बारे में सुना हे जो की advantej कंपनी लगा रही हे ये अनलिमिटेड downloding 600 रुपये में दे रही हे और इसकी स्पीड भी २०० kb/sec he में इसे लगाने की सोच रहा हू अगर किसी के पास इसके बारे में जानकारी हो तो कृपया बता

----------


## bhavna singh

> माफ़ कीजियेगा भावना जी हमारे तरफ विडियोकॉन की सर्विस अभी सुरु नहीं हुयी उत्तर प्रदेश मैं ....इस कारण मुझे इसके बारे मैं पता नहीं .....माफ कीजियेगा


ऐयरसेल के लिए बता दिजिए

----------


## miss.dabangg

> मित्र मैं भी आप वाला प्लान ही इस्तेमाल करता हूँ ..........आपको पिछले पेज पर नेट की स्पीड तेज करने के लिए ट्रिक दी गयी है आप उसे इस्तेमाल करें और बताईये.....सूत्र पर आने के लिए सुक्रिया



मित्र लिंक दीजियेगा कोण से वाले त्रिक्क इस्तमाल करनी है याहं बहुत सारी त्रिक्क दी गए है ! थ्न्क्स्क्स फॉर यौर मस्त सूत्र !

----------


## Devil khan

> मित्र लिंक दीजियेगा कोण से वाले त्रिक्क इस्तमाल करनी है याहं बहुत सारी त्रिक्क दी गए है ! थ्न्क्स्क्स फॉर यौर मस्त सूत्र !




mitr aap pravishthi no.15 ya 16 main koi bhi trick istemaal kar sakte hai

----------


## Devil khan

> ऐयरसेल के लिए बता दिजिए




new profile slecet करें
 static पर क्लिक करें
APN में aircelgprs टाइप करें
access number  पर  *99  डालकर save करें
default सेलेक्ट करें 
फिर ok करें
अब आप  connect करें

----------


## Devil khan

apne नेट की स्पीड जानने के लिए इस लिंक पर क्लिक करें ..........


http://www.2wire.com/

----------


## The White hat Hacker

maine apke net ki speed badhane ka tarika use kiya tab se ek AOL file apne aap khul jata hai aur ye sine up karne ko kahta hai aur ye browser me nahi file me khulta hai........................

----------


## Devil khan

mitr mere saayth koi aisi deekat nahi nahi huyi ....aur na hi kisi aur ko .....aap ki problam saayad kisi aur wajah se hai .......aur iske baare main mujhe koi jaankaari nahi ....mujhe maaf karein

----------


## miss.dabangg

> mitr aap pravishthi no.15 ya 16 main koi bhi trick istemaal kar sakte hai


बहुत अच्छा है इससे थोडा सा फर्क पद है लेकिन दोस्त जब विंडो करप्ट होगी तब इससे दोबारा करना होगा की एक बात और बताएं मैंने ये दोनों तरीकें करें है क्या एक ही करना था या दोनों !

----------


## miss.dabangg

> बहुत अच्छा है इससे थोडा सा फर्क पद है लेकिन दोस्त जब विंडो करप्ट होगी तब इससे दोबारा करना होगा की एक बात और बताएं मैंने ये दोनों तरीकें करें है की एक ही करना था या दोनों !



दोस्त ये तो केवल एक बार ही हुआ पहेले इसने दोव्न्लोअडिंग २ म्ब्प्स से की और वो धीरे धीरे १० क्ब्प्स आ गए जब मैंने दोबारा की वो पहले वाली स्पीड ही बाण गयी ५६ क्ब्प्स ऐसा क्यों मित्र ?

----------


## Devil khan

> विडियोकॉन नेट कनेक्शन के लिए प्रोफाइल मैनजमेँट सेटिँग बता दीजिए ? 
> उत्तर जल्दी दिजिएगा



new profile slecet करें
 static पर क्लिक करें
APN में  vinternet  टाइप करें 
access number  पर *99# डालकर save करें
default सेलेक्ट करें 
फिर ok करें
अब आप  connect करें

----------


## Devil khan

> दोस्त ये तो केवल एक बार ही हुआ पहेले इसने दोव्न्लोअडिंग २ म्ब्प्स से की और वो धीरे धीरे १० क्ब्प्स आ गए जब मैंने दोबारा की वो पहले वाली स्पीड ही बाण गयी ५६ क्ब्प्स ऐसा क्यों मित्र ?


mitr ho sakta us waqt koi network problem ho

mere saath bhi aisa hota hai speed to 60 se lekar 90 hi rahti hai par kabhi kabhi mbps main chali jaati hai ye bsnl ki problam hai ..

----------


## Devil khan

> बहुत अच्छा है इससे थोडा सा फर्क पद है लेकिन दोस्त जब विंडो करप्ट होगी तब इससे दोबारा करना होगा की एक बात और बताएं मैंने ये दोनों तरीकें करें है क्या एक ही करना था या दोनों !


   ap dono main se koi ek tareeka istemal kar sakte hai ....................

----------


## Abhishek009

plz reliance gsm se system aur mobile dono par net chalane ki setting bataye

----------


## miss.dabangg

> ap dono main se koi ek tareeka istemal kar sakte hai ....................



दोस्त अब मैंने दोनों तरीके कर लिए हैं क्या इससे कोई दिकत तो नहीं अगर है तो कैसे इसे दूर करूँ ???

----------


## Devil khan

mitr maine ye dono trick khud istemal kiya hai par mujhe koi pareshani nahi huyi ..........umeed karta hoon aapm ko bhi koi problam nahi hogi .....

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

खान भाई छा गए  +

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> 1.Open your Network and Sharing center.
> 2.Click on Local Connection.
> 3.Click on Properties.
> 4.Then Double click Internet Protocol Version 4.
> 5.Change Obtain DNS Server Automatically to Use Following DNS Server.
> 6.Type in Preferred DNS Server = 208.67.222.222 (OR YOU CAN USE GOOGLE'S DNS TOO its 8.8.8.8)
> 7.Type in Alternate DNS Server = 208.67.220.220(for google its 6.6.8.8)
> 8.Clcik OK, then OK, then Close everything until Desktop Appears.
> 9.Restart your PC/Laptop and see the difference.
> ...


 खान भाई क्या xp sp 3 के लिए भी कोई सेट्टिंग है

----------


## diliprai

> पिछले पेज पर नेट की स्पीड तेज करने के लिए ट्रिक दी गयी है आप उसे इस्तेमाल करें और बताईये
> ये त्तरीक आपकी नेट स्पीड बाधा देगा चाहे आप मोबाइल सिम से नेट चलाए या  ब्रोडबेंड या वायरलेस असल मैं ये तरीका आपके सिस्टम के नेट configretion को  तेज कर देता है ....


*थैंक्स घोस्ट रीडर जी वो सेत्तिंग्स मैंने कर ली है , स्पीड अब थोरी जायदा हो गई है*

----------


## rajen

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है, काफी उपयोगी जानकारी दी है आपने

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

मित्र मॆ Hitech का HT-11 माडल मोबाईल मे Airtel  का सिम लगाकर नेट यूज करता हू..अक्सर तो मोबाईल पर ही नेट यूज करने का समय मिलता हॆ..पर क्या मॆ कम्प्यूटर पए स्पीड बढा सकता हू..?

----------


## Devil khan

हाँ मित्र आप अपने कम्पूटर की नेट स्पीड बाधा सकते है .........आप प्रविष्ठी नुम्बर १५ या १६ मैं कोई एक ट्रिक इस्तेमाल करे इसे आप का नेट स्येस्तम पर फास्ट हो जाएगा ..............धन्येआद

----------


## Devil khan

> खान भाई क्या xp sp 3 के लिए भी कोई सेट्टिंग है




हाँ मित्र ये सेटिंग आप xp sp 3 के लिए भी इस्तेमाल कर सकते है

----------


## Devil khan

> खान भाई छा गए  +




सुक्रिया दोस्त

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> हाँ मित्र ये सेटिंग आप xp sp 3 के लिए भी इस्तेमाल कर सकते है


 बत्यें कैसे अपने जो आप्शन बताएं है वो तो मेरे कंप्यूटर में हैं ही नहीं

----------


## Devil khan

dost साजिद मैं भी एक्स पी का सर्विस पैक थ्री ही इस्तेमाल करता हूँ .........मेरे स्येस्तम मैं तो ये ओपसन है ......क्या प्रविष्ठी नंबर १५ या १६ दोनों के ही ओपसन नहीं है .......आप दुस्राब भी ट्री कर ले मैंने अपने सिस्टम मैं प्रविस्थी नंबर १६ ही इस्तेमाल करता हूँ .........अगर फ्हिर भी आप किसी तकनिकी एक्सपर्ट से सलाह ले क्यों की मुझे इसके बारे मैं जानकारी नहीं है दोस्त ..........

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> dost साजिद मैं भी एक्स पी का सर्विस पैक थ्री ही इस्तेमाल करता हूँ .........मेरे स्येस्तम मैं तो ये ओपसन है ......क्या प्रविष्ठी नंबर १५ या १६ दोनों के ही ओपसन नहीं है .......आप दुस्राब भी ट्री कर ले मैंने अपने सिस्टम मैं प्रविस्थी नंबर १६ ही इस्तेमाल करता हूँ .........अगर फ्हिर भी आप किसी तकनिकी एक्सपर्ट से सलाह ले क्यों की मुझे इसके बारे मैं जानकारी नहीं है दोस्त ..........


 चलिए कोई बात नहीं आपने अपने व्यस्त समय में से मेरे लिए समय निकला 
मेरे लिए यही बहुत है

----------


## Black Pearl

> बहुत अच्छी trick बताई है इंटरनेट फास्ट करने के लिए 
> ये बताइये की ये कितना प्रतिशत बढ़ता है
> क्योकि मेरा बहुत ज्यादा अंतर नहीं आया लेकिन हाँ कुछ फास्ट जरुर हुआ है 
> मै बीएसएनएल का डाटा कार्ड इस्तेमाल करती हूँ.उसमे 2g सिम डालकर.हालांकि मोडेम 3g है.उसे मैंने utms मोड पर कर रखा है



आप टाटा डोकोमो 3G सिम यूज करें, लेकिन इसमें प्लान 2g वाला utms मोड पर यूज करें. बहुत अच्छी स्पीड है लगभग ३०० kbps की ... इस्तेमाल करे फिर बताएं..

----------


## Abhishek009

> आप टाटा डोकोमो 3G सिम यूज करें, लेकिन इसमें प्लान 2g वाला utms मोड पर यूज करें. बहुत अच्छी स्पीड है लगभग ३०० kbps की ... इस्तेमाल करे फिर बताएं..


docomo में तोह सिर्फ 2g सिम ही आता है mai up east की बात कर रहा हूँ

----------


## Devil khan

आप बीएसएनएल का ३गी सिम २गी मैं कन्वर्ट करे ले फ्हिर उसपर ९८ से रिचार्ग करले अब किसी भी ३गी मोडेम को लगा ले ....आपकी स्पीड अची हो जायेगी ......४०० से ५०० तक के आस पास

----------


## Black Pearl

> docomo में तोह सिर्फ 2g सिम ही आता है mai up east की बात कर रहा हूँ


 ये मैंने up west  में खुद इस्तेमाल किया है ,, up east के बारे में मैं कुछ कह नहीं सकता ..

----------


## v1979p

नमस्कार
मै आईडिया का डाटा कार्ड इस्तमाल करता था E0682 (Huawei) मैने उसका lock तुडके उसमे उनिनेनोर का सिम इस्तेमाल करता हो. 
मै उसमे बीएसएनएल का इन्टरनेट इस्तमाल करना चाहता हूँ  मदत करे

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

> नमस्कार
> मै आईडिया का डाटा कार्ड इस्तमाल करता था E0682 (Huawei) मैने उसका lock तुडके उसमे उनिनेनोर का सिम इस्तेमाल करता हो. 
> मै उसमे बीएसएनएल का इन्टरनेट इस्तमाल करना चाहता हूँ  मदत करे


 आप बीएसएनएल के लिए
new profile slecet करें
static पर क्लिक करें
APN में BSNLNET टाइप करें
access number पर *99 # डालकर save करें
default सेलेक्ट करें
फिर ok करें
अब आप connect करें

----------


## bullpower

_मित्र हुवावे  का 3g  माडम एयरटेल कके सिम के साथ इस्तेमाल करता हूँ  इसकी स्पीड बढाने का कोई तरीका बताएं_

----------


## sexydevil

> _मित्र हुवावे  का 3g  माडम एयरटेल कके सिम के साथ इस्तेमाल करता हूँ  इसकी स्पीड बढाने का कोई तरीका बताएं_




mitr आपको स्पीड बढ़ाने का तरीका पिछले पेज पर मिल जाएगा........ सुरु के पेजों मैं ...............

----------


## Shri Vijay

*प्रिय मित्र :skull: बहुत ही बेहतरीन सर्वोपयोगी सूत्र, +रेपो..*

----------


## memanlal

1.Open your Network and Sharing center.
2.Click on Local Connection.
3.Click on Properties.
4.Then Double click Internet Protocol Version 4.
5.Change Obtain DNS Server Automatically to Use Following DNS Server.
6.Type in Preferred DNS Server = 208.67.222.222 (OR YOU CAN USE GOOGLE'S DNS TOO its 8.8.8.8)
7.Type in Alternate DNS Server = 208.67.220.220(for google its 6.6.8.8)
8.Clcik OK, then OK, then Close everything until Desktop Appears.
9.Restart your PC/Laptop and see the difference.
Then,

1. Go To Run
2. Type system.ini
3. Copy and Paste (Delete Everything)
--------------------------------------
page buffer=100000kbps load=100000kbps
Download=100000kbps save=100000kbps
back=100000kb
--------------------------------------
4. Then Save

Also works for VIsta
Just type system.ini in the search box

Run notepad as administrator

Goin forward---

I Would RecommenD Installing the following softwares:-
1.)If Your using wifi then use TCP OPTIMIZER

Here is link to TCPoptimizer-
http://adf.ly/aJrg

2.)You Can even use Getfullspeed If u think it works..:/

3.) Use IDM...im damn sure u guys would use it

4.) Use RAMRUSH its a pretty cool software which optimizes ur ram and interent speed

5.) LasT BUt not the least download AUTOBAHN ...its a small software that runs in the background...and reduces time to buffer video and internet speed 

ye jo setting aap ne dye ho mere pas jo paln hai 499 me unlemated aar seepd 20kaps jo ki buot hi kam hai jo aapne pc setting dee hai usko dalne ke baad bhi seepd me koi tej nhi aaya pls koi aar treka bto ..............................pls plsplsplsplsplsplsplsplspls

----------


## memanlal

aap ki jo jaankari baut bdiya hai . thanks to

----------


## rocky1186

*भाईजान,  सलामवालेकुम
:salut:
आपका सूत्र वाकई काबिलेतारीफ है. पेश करने के लिए शुक्रिया.:clap::clap:

मुझे मशविरा दो ..

1) मैं अभी बीएसएनएल  का 625 अनलिमिटेड प्लान कम ले रहा हू. इस पर डाऊनलोड स्पीड कम आती है , कैसे बढाएं..?

2) मेरे पास लैपटॉप (core i5/4gb/win7) है,  micromax Q7 मोबाइल(2G)  पर इन्टरनेट लेना चाहता हू. (wants to be online through mobile also)
a) कौनसी कंपनी का सिम कम में लूँ जो सबसे सस्ता अनलिमिटेड हो और तेज हो.
b)इसे लैपटॉप पर भी कनेक्ट कर सकें, अच्छी स्पीड के साथ. डाउनलोड  भी कर पायें.
BSNL, Tata Docomo, Aircel, Reliance (all 2G) के सिम  मेरे  पास  हैं.
नया लेने में भी कोई वान्दा नहीं है. Place: Delhi/Rajasthan 

मैंने अभी तक मोबाइल पे इन्टरनेट काम में नहीं लिया है. ज्यादा पता नहीं है.
micromax PC suit is not working on Win7, please advise me how to connect it to PC.
मेहरबानी शुक्रिया.
*

----------


## Devil khan

*mitr aap bsnl 3g sim lekar usse ek RS. se recharg kare wo 2g main kanwart ho jaaega aur aap usme 98 se rcharg kare isase aapko bahut achi speed to nahi par theek thaak speed mil jaaegi ............................



sabsi achi speed ke liye aap relaince ka brodband + istemaal kare iski speed sbse tej hai brodband se bhi tej .....


iisse aap apne laptop par suparfast internet ka maja le sakte hai*

----------


## kelekajhatka

> *mitr aap bsnl 3g sim lekar usse ek RS. se recharg kare wo 2g main kanwart ho jaaega aur aap usme 98 se rcharg kare isase aapko bahut achi speed to nahi par theek thaak speed mil jaaegi ............................
> 
> 
> 
> sabsi achi speed ke liye aap relaince ka brodband + istemaal kare iski speed sbse tej hai brodband se bhi tej .....
> 
> 
> iisse aap apne laptop par suparfast internet ka maja le sakte hai*


relaince ka brodband + का प्लान विस्तार से बताने का कास्ट करे तो अच्छा रहेगा

----------


## mzone420

*क्या आप मुझे लखनऊ में airtel broadband connection की पूरी जानकारी दे सकते हैं?? ये लखनऊ के किन किन locations पर मिल सकती है? असल में मुझे ये जानना है क्या एयरटेल ब्रॉडबैंड लखनऊ के वेदांतपुरम, मडयाओ (सीतापुर रोड) में मिल सकता है की नहीं?? क्या आप मुझे ये पता कर के बता सकते है?? *

----------


## anukriti

मेरे लैपटाप में पहले विन्डो विस्टा था, अब फ़ार्मेट कर विन्डो-7 अल्टीमेट हो गया है। पहले नेट कनेक्सन सोनी एरिक्सन k530i से ब्लूटूथ और यू.एस.बी. से जुड़ जाता था, अब पी.सी.सुट काम नहीं करता। नया पी.सी.सुट ६.० भी डाउनलोड किया, वो भी काम नहीं करता। क्या करूँ ? क्या विन्डो-7 मोबाइल से जी.पी.आर.एस. से नहीं जुड़ता। कृपया जरूर समस्या का हल दें।

----------


## Devil khan

अनु जी इस मामले मै मुझे जानकारी नहीं है ,ये सूत्र इस टोपिक का नहीं इस के लिए आप मनोज जी या मास्टर भाई से संपर्क करे आपकी समस्या का समाधान हों जाएगा .....................

----------


## rajivlove2u

क्या किसी ने ब्लॉग से पैसा कमाया है?

----------


## pyaara

:question::question::question:

wahh kya jaankari di hai!!!!! gurudev ye sab ko pata hai

----------


## pkpasi

mitra up aircel ka net  kitne ka hai

----------


## pratapg

> सबसे अच्छी स्पीड के लिए आप रिलाइंस का ब्रोडबेंड + इस्तेमाल करें ये cdma tecnology par है इसलिए आप इसमैं सिम नहीं लगा सकते पर इसकी स्पीड वाकई सबसे शानदार है पर ये काफी महंगी है .....इसका १ गी बी  का पैक ३०० रुपए का है ......और डाउनलोड स्पीड २०० कब से भी जयादा चलती है रात मैं करीब २५० के आस पास पहूँच जाता है
> गुरुजी की जानकारी के अनुसार :
> बी एस एन एल का 500 रुपए प्रति महीना शायद उसका नाम होम कोम्बो 500 है। सबसे अच्छा है  ! ऐसा मैंने सुना है कि 400 केबी तक की स्पीड मिलती है।


BSNL LANDLINE BROADBAND में 1700  KBPS  से 2000  KBPS   तक  स्पीड मिलती है

----------


## Rajkes

mera bsnl ka broad band connection hai .....mujhe autlook express install karne ki jankari chahiye

----------


## Devil khan

> mera bsnl ka broad band connection hai .....mujhe autlook express install karne ki jankari chahiye




mitr iske liye aap mastar bhai se smpark kar sakte hai .....................mujhe iski jaankaari nahi

----------


## Rajkes

[QUOTE=Devil khan;1083600]mitr iske liye aap mastar bhai se smpark kar sakte hai .....................mujhe iski jaankaari nahi[/Q
Thanks Mitra

----------


## akhilish

सर प्ल्ज़ मेरी हेल्प करे मई नया सदस्य  हू मई जब रन पर जकर Gpedit.mscलिखता हू windows cannt find gpdit.msc लिख कर अ रहा मई विन्दोव्स ७ उसे कर रहा

----------


## donsplender

> 1.Open your Network and Sharing center.
> 2.Click on Local Connection.
> 3.Click on Properties.
> 4.Then Double click Internet Protocol Version 4.
> 5.Change Obtain DNS Server Automatically to Use Following DNS Server.
> 6.Type in Preferred DNS Server = 208.67.222.222 (OR YOU CAN USE GOOGLE'S DNS TOO its 8.8.8.8)
> 7.Type in Alternate DNS Server = 208.67.220.220(for google its 6.6.8.8)
> 8.Clcik OK, then OK, then Close everything until Desktop Appears.
> 9.Restart your PC/Laptop and see the difference.
> ...


मित्र ये सेटींग किस परपज से करनी है ये बताया नही! कृपया बताये ताकी उपयोग में ले सकु ।

----------


## rajivlove2u

बढ़िया सूत्र है।

----------


## mahaanindia

मित्र , क्या किसी तरह से इंटरनेट मुफ़्त में चलाया जा सकता है ? जानकारी दें ।

----------

